

Why My Mom Gets Path Over Founders and VC's - rxl
http://blog.ryanshea.org/post/19000605105/why-my-mom-gets-path-over-founders-and-vcs

======
muneeb
Yeah, my parents bought an iPad just to talk to me over Skype (I still need to
take out time and get on Skype for that though). I do think parents will do
anything to better stay in touch with their kids. If Path or any other service
can solve that problem for them, it can be a winner in the long run.

------
arman
Well put, Ryan! Path is about intimacy & great for family. p/s: my dad
actually also uses Twitter just to see what I'm up to :)

